# JAO Mead, again



## rrawhide (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, this is what I started today: 








The first one is JAO Mead - Blood Orange
2nd is JAO Mead - Lime
3rd is JAO Naval Orange


I used the 2008 Indian Paintbrush Honey from our local mountains.








All the other instructions were followed to the letter.


Fermentation started within 20 minutes but not going nuts, yet. Will wait for a couple of days and then put in closed dark cabinet over refer.


This is the 2nd batch of JAO that I have done - the first was great but only have 1 bottle left. Gotta remember the 3 p's. patience patience patience.


later


rrawhide


----------



## admiral (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking very good! Thanks for the pictures. Great idea to start 3 at a time. Can't wait to read the tasting notes on these.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks mighty good rrawhide. Did you check the sg on any of them?


----------



## mississippi mud (Mar 3, 2009)

That looks pretty good Rick. I've been scared of mead so far, just never tried it Iguess.Keep the notes coming.


----------



## rrawhide (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, I had another gallon carboy and the rest of the limes SO I made another batch of lime mead - this time with blackberry/clover honey. Lots of folks said that the lime mead was the best. This time I will check the SG when I start. Sure hope that these will be good a year from now. I made a batch in 2007 with orange blossom honey and it has a great flavor but sweet. I have 1 bottle left and then in 2008 the same again and have a couple of bottles left SO now in 2009 I will have enough to keep my hands off and let age so the recipe is so easy ALL of you need to try it. If you are really into mead here is a great website www.gotmead.com. Lots of good mead advice.


More pics later.


rrawhide


----------



## rrawhide (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, here is the last batch - 


This time I used 5 limes - 2 cloves - 1 tsp cote de blancs yeast and the rest of jao's stuff.


The SG is 1.110!!! 








SO, hope that this 'rocket fuel' turns out - - - 


later


rrawhide


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Mar 5, 2009)

The blood orange tastes wonderful. Sort of a fruit punch back taste to the orange, honey and spices. I racked mine the other day (one blood orange and one navel) and will bottle them this weekend.


----------



## rrawhide (Mar 5, 2009)

well, I looked in the cabinet tonight and heard


bloop! bloop! bloop! - nice sounding music!!!!!


and they sure look



!


rrawhide


----------



## gaudet (Mar 6, 2009)

Not to hijack your thread, but I started a Sweet Kumquat JAO style on 1-1-09. I tasted it tonight and I will have to say if you can get some sweet kumquats, then try that variation of JAO I used a little over 1# of fruit to the gallon..... I will bottle it tomorrow. I need to call and see if my LHBS has some 375s and #8's since I don't want to wait too long to bottle this one.


----------

